# T-Shirt Finishing Touches --> Quality Bagging



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in knowing where to get a company that either provides the bags or even better would be that does all the bagging of my T-Shirts. I want them all to be in high quality thick plastic bags with the printed information on bag (same info as on the label).

I'm sure a few of you think this is going over board but it's the image I want to project as my clothing line is a high end clothing line.

Also, I have a bonus I'm including with my T-Shirt so I want to be sure it doesn't fall off or come loose from the garment.

I forgot to mention in my original post where I'm located and had a few people contact me via PM about this service. Unfortunately, they where across the country and it wouldn't make sense to ship all the way across country and back. So this service of bagging up the T-Shirts and other garments as well as adding in our bonus we are including would have to be located in Los Angeles, California, USA.

So these shirts are cut and sew and I already have a print shop I just need them packaged in clear plastic bags with the information about that particular shirt (Type, Color, Size) is on the plastic bag and it's sealed until the customer tears the bag open.

Please provide me with your insights.

Thanks!

J


----------

